# Is this dunhill lighter authentic? please help!



## saionbuss

Guys, I just picked up this lighter on ebay, and being new to lighter collection, I got no idea if this piece is authentic or not. It is very appreciated if you would like to share your thoughts with me. If it is not genuine, I still have 2 days to return it. Thanks in advance!

Saionbuss


----------



## saionbuss

more pics


----------



## saionbuss

even more pics


----------



## saionbuss

BTW, can any one tell me which model is this? rollagas or rollagas mini?


----------



## Herf N Turf

That, sir, is as real as my hangover. It's the rollagas mini and a damn nice example. Congratulations.

A few key identifiers:

The sharpness of the machining on the striker barrel and flame adjust (clearly not cast, as in fakes).
The exposed hinge pin for the cover.
The precision of the logo cuts on the inside lid.
Piston and piston lug.
Depth and sharpness of the hallmark.


----------



## saionbuss

Thank for the reply! And I m so glad it is good news.
How can you tell it is a rollagas mini model? I tried to google the difference between rollagas and mini, but still not very clear. Also, is there any cleaning kit/manual that I can use to clean the lighter a bit? Thanks!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Nice lighter!


----------



## Regder

Definitely real, probably not a mini. A mini is like a regular Rollagas, but shorter. The proportions looks like a regular Rollagas which is many times more common than a mini.

Nice lighter btw


----------



## dragonhead08

That looks like the same dimensions as my regular sized rollagas.


----------



## dragonhead08

To clean the working components use a little rubbing alcohol on a qtip and a can of compressed air. Make sure not to get any on the tortoiseshell finish. For the gold finish get yourself a nice gold polishing cloth. They can make old gold dunhills shine real nice. make sure to use only dunhill flints and good quality butane like vector. One thing to watch for is Rollagas are notorious for leaky o ring seals. I've seen repair kits on eBay.


----------



## saionbuss

Guys,

Thanks a lot for all good advices!

i just got another lighter from ebay. Please see pictures below.



























The lighter is a bit smaller than the rollagas I have, but represents a similar structure. Some people said it is a fake because it only shows "Tiffany" but not "Tiffany & Co.", and some others said it is an Tiffany & Co. lighter OEMed by Dunhill in Japan. Anybody want to share some ideas? Very appreciated.

Also, I believe the lighter is leaking. Other than the authorizedrepairservice.com, is there any other good place with reasonable prices. Not sure I would spend $100 to fix it if it is not an authentic Tiffany lighter.

Saionbuss


----------



## dragonhead08

I have no idea but let us know if you find anything out. You got a hell of a hobby. I like it!


----------



## DUNHILL GORDON

Hi Yes its the real deal A dunhill rollagas in tortoise shell lacquer normal size is 2 1/2 inches high mini is 2 inches high it dates from 79 onwards 
rollagas uses gas 
rollalite uses petrol/liquid
for repairs/service drop me an email 
fakes usually have the rolla up to the lid dunhills stop 1/3 of an inchfrom the lid (some jap dunhills and the model 70 go to the lid
New to this forum i hope i am not outta line 
Gordon


----------



## Herf N Turf

DUNHILL GORDON said:


> New to this forum i hope i am not outta line
> Gordon


Not at all, Gordon and welcome.

Go over to the New Puffer Fish Forum and introduce yourself then, jump in the ocean and join in the FUN!


----------

